# Общий раздел > Чувства > Любовь >  Если чувства угасли...

## Irina

*Если чувства угасли... уйти или остаться?  Как сделать выбор?*

----------


## Irina

*Вот такую статейку нашла по этому поводу*
«Сердце – глубокий колодец, оно любит до старости» говорил один из героев Гончарова. И это правда, однако перед приходом новой привязанности, старая неизбежно угасает. Но многие люди не отдают себе в этом отчета, продолжая жить вместе по привычке, или вследствие иных причин, при том, что радости такая жизнь уже не доставляет. И все убеждают себя «Я еще люблю!» хотя любви и в помине нет…

Существуют несколько факторов, безошибочно указывающих на то, что былая любовь давно прошла. Сомневаясь в пылкости своих чувств к партнеру, спросите себя, правда
ли, что…

1 - Вы по-прежнему с улыбкой воспринимаете его промахи и недочеты, а его достоинства заслоняют недостатки? Если это не так, если брошенная не на месте его уличная обувь приводит вас в ярость, а сигарета, оставленная на блюдечке, вместо пепельницы, заставляет закатить ему двухчасовой скандал, то вероятно, что партнер вам уже совсем не дорог.

2 - Манера поведения партнера, его привычки и внешность – все это кажется вам умилительным и прекрасным, вызывает нежность? Или может, вы все чаще замечаете тусклый цвет его крашенных волос, складки жира на теле? Вас раздражает его щетина, его привычка говорить «доброе утро», или читать газету за столом? Это – настораживающий признак, ведь раньше вы его, такого, любили…

3 - Вы вдруг «заразились» излишней честностью и прямотой? Вы откровенно заявляете партнеру, что его новый проект – глупость несусветная, что он неудачник, что его мечты никогда не осуществятся, а купленная им новая одежда старит его лет на десять? Ну что ж, прямота, это хорошо, но почему ваша откровенность в последнее время постоянно отмечена знаком «минус»?

4 - Вас уже не влечет к партнеру, вы стараетесь избегать не только постели, но и простого общения? Приходите домой поздно, задерживаетесь у телевизора, у компьютера, в ванной, в туалете, отговариваетесь срочной работой, только чтобы не оставаться с ним наедине? Вам не хочется, да и не о чем с ним говорить? Что ж, видимо ваша любовь действительно испарилась.

Кстати, «примерив» вышеперечисленные признаки угасания чувств на партнера, вы сможете догадаться, что он испытывает по отношению к вам. Ну а как жить, и стоит ли продолжать жить с совершенно чужим человеком - это уже совершенно другой вопрос, который каждый решает для себя сам.

----------


## Asteriks

Если угасли - проверьте сразу, так ли это. Поживите отдельно.

----------


## Irina

Я думаю, нужно откровенно поговорить с половиной. Может не всё так плохо, как кажется. И если чувств и желаний по отношению друг к другу больше нет, поставить точку. Смысла в совместной жизни в таком случае нет. Да и выросшие дети за вашу совместную несчастливую жизнь ради них спасибо вам не скажут, они ведь не слепые.

----------


## HARON

Трудный вопрос!



> И если чувств и желаний по отношению друг к другу больше нет, поставить точку.


Вот это самое трудное.....

----------


## Irina

> Вот это самое трудное


Да трудное, но рано или поздно придётся сделать. И честно говоря, лучше раньше, но как решиться на это?  Ведь устоявшуюся жизнь страшно менять на что-то неизвестное.

----------


## ПаранойА

Если разжечь пламя чувств не получается, то лучше уйти.

----------

